# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Unimpressed thus far.

## drewdsu42

Got mine yesterday. after opening it to find a cracked enclosure... i cant get it to print well at all..

the head sits just a little too far from the build plate and therefore fails at every print.
If i push very lightly on the head manifold it will successfully print.

not impressed thus far

----------


## Duck

Sounds like you just need to adjust the z gap.

----------


## drewdsu42

> Sounds like you just need to adjust the z gap.


 after recalibrating with the build plate center everything is working fine.

----------

